# GCCF Supreme Cat Show questions thread.



## Furfection

Hi all, wasn't sure whether to tag any questions here onto prior threads. But on balance, I thought maybe the Supreme GCCF cat show could have a separate thread for anyone's questions.

I have 2 questions:-

1)I understand cats are placed 1 to 6 in the respective open classes. Thats if 6 cats are entered in that class.

Is it just the first placed cat that would get a Premier/Grand Premier/Imperial/Olympian certificate etc?
Or could 2 or more of the 6 cats placed get a certificate that would go towards their next title?

2)Is the Supreme Show a lot more competitive?
I'd imagine its much harder than a local show. But is it the equivalent of say 6 regional shows combined?

3)Are there any other major differences between the Supreme show and the cat club shows? (other than size and prestige etc)

Many thanks all.


----------



## Rufus15

Furfection said:


> Is it just the first placed cat that would get a Premier/Grand Premier/Imperial/Olympian certificate etc?
> Or could 2 or more of the 6 cats placed get a certificate that would go towards their next title?


Only the first placed cat receives the certificate, provided the certificate isn't withheld



Furfection said:


> 2)Is the Supreme Show a lot more competitive?
> I'd imagine its much harder than a local show. But is it the equivalent of say 6 regional shows combined?


Yes it is more competitive, although it's a lot smaller than it used to be. Last year had 500-odd entries, previous years have had over 800. I doubt it will go back up to that, and will probably be in the region of 500-600 now



Furfection said:


> 3)Are there any other major differences between the Supreme show and the cat club shows? (other than size and prestige etc)


The Supreme is ring judged, so you take your cat up when it's your class being judged. They don't announce it so you have to keep an eye on the board. If you miss it, a steward will find your cat and take it up.

As such, you can decorate your pens with drapes, and there's a competition for the best decorated pen in that year's theme

Hope that helps!


----------



## Furfection

Ok many thanks.
Sounds like its maybe 3 times as competitive as a normal regional show, bearing in mind every cat has won atleast a premier certificate?
Can all cats be eligible for best in show? Or is it effectively just Olympians/Imperials that are considered for that?
(Mine is a Premier so far).


----------



## Rufus15

As far as I know, Best in Show works the same as any other show - Best of Breed winners and Grand, Imperial and Oly winners.

The Siberian section is not generally very big at any show, and the same at the Supreme. So you may only have 3 in your class.

Persian, Maine Coon and British are the biggest sections that have the most competition. I wouldn't fret too much about being up against 6 or more cats, as it's unlikely


----------



## Furfection

Rufus15 said:


> As far as I know, Best in Show works the same as any other show - Best of Breed winners and Grand, Imperial and Oly winners.
> 
> The Siberian section is not generally very big at any show, and the same at the Supreme. So you may only have 3 in your class.
> 
> Persian, Maine Coon and British are the biggest sections that have the most competition. I wouldn't fret too much about being up against 6 or more cats, as it's unlikely


Thanks for your info Rufus.

I checked out the Schedule of last year's show. My cat is now titled Premier. So I think
he would be in class 169 ie RagaMuffin/Siberian Premier?
ie looking to get Premier certificates to obtain the Grand Premier title
https://www.gccfcats.org/Portals/0/Schedule.Supreme 2018.pdf?ver=2018-08-18-170640-083
Obviously scheduling might change for this year!

________________________________________________
Also is the 13 day rule in force in GCCF still, ie you can't go to a GCCF show if you've shown at any show(including TICA) 13 days before?
But 2 shows on 14th and then 28th Sept as an example would be fine?

EDIT: I mistyped. He is now a Premier, so he is competing for Grand Premier certificates.


----------



## Rufus15

Hang fire on assuming class numbers. I doubt they will change but wait for this year's schedule to be released. Has he gained the title of Premier by winning 3 Premier certificates?

Yes the 13 day rule still applies, so you can't show at any show in GCCF, TICA or FIFé for the 13 days either side of the Supreme. So whichever show is a fortnight before or after the Supreme is ok for you to enter


----------



## Furfection

Rufus15 said:


> Hang fire on assuming class numbers. I doubt they will change but wait for this year's schedule to be released. Has he gained the title of Premier by winning 3 Premier certificates?
> 
> Yes the 13 day rule still applies, so you can't show at any show in GCCF, TICA or FIFé for the 13 days either side of the Supreme. So whichever show is a fortnight before or after the Supreme is ok for you to enter


Thanks. I mistyped sorry. He's now got his Premier title, so he'll be competing for Grand Premier certificates.

I noticed at local shows that would mean competing with the Maine Coons now.


----------



## Rufus15

Furfection said:


> Thanks. I mistyped sorry. He's now got his Premier title, so he'll be competing for Grand Premier certificates.
> 
> I noticed at local shows that would mean competing with the Maine Coons now.


Yes that's correct


----------



## Furfection

Questions re hot weather and GCCF (or other!) shows.

Hi all, I have 2 questions, would very much appreciate any advice.

1)I understand showers are allowed to leave cool packs under the white blankets during judging at GCCF shows?
Is that correct? Given that its possible coloured cool packs might be viewed as "non anonymous" items ie a way of identifying a cat?

2)I understand that cage fans can be left on the pens during judging.... at the show manager's discretion. And when the Hall is open again, showers can immediately put their fans on the cages. Is this correct?

Are these fans acceptable?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Metro-2-Speed-Crate-Crates-Cages/dp/B007FOS42A

Its blue, 2 speed, a Metro Air Force fan.

It looks like this one at Crystalclearpet:-
https://www.crystalclearpet.com/shop/coolers/airforce-cage-cooler_buy.htm

which I know are used at GCCF shows.

Many thanks! : )


----------



## Rufus15

You can use cool mats provided they're underneath the white blanket. They won't be deemed as identifiable and GCCF aren't anonymous, much as they pertain to be. 

Yes that fan is fine, all shows during summer will allow fans on the front or tops of cages, whichever fans you choose is up to you. Show managers will usually allow you to leave fans on the pen throughout judging


----------



## Furfection

Rufus15 said:


> You can use cool mats provided they're underneath the white blanket. They won't be deemed as identifiable and GCCF aren't anonymous, much as they pertain to be.
> 
> Yes that fan is fine, all shows during summer will allow fans on the front or tops of cages, whichever fans you choose is up to you. Show managers will usually allow you to leave fans on the pen throughout judging


Brilliant. Many thanks! : )


----------



## Furfection

*Supreme Show (and similar) pen decorations...
*
Hi all.
Can anyone give some advice/tips on Supreme(GCCF) or similar show pen decorations.
Firstly I'm looking for someone who can supply show drapes/curtains?
(Can't see much on Ebay or Etsy last time I looked 
Cheap drapes etc are fine. Preferably as plain as possible).
Also, is there anywhere I can get other decorations?
How do people decorate the back and side of their pen?

Also, I understand decorations aren't compulsory. But how much(if at all!) is it expected that you fancily decorate your cat's pen? 
Or follow the current year's theme( holidays in this case?)

I'm not a talented practical type, so ideally I'm looking for as easy a solution as possible.
Many thanks all!


----------



## Rufus15

https://pennedin.co.uk

https://classycatdesigns.wixsite.com/cc-d

http://www.cat-show-curtains.co.uk/

Or make your own:
https://www.siamese-cat-breeder.co.uk/how-to-make-your-own-cat-show-drapes-for-the-supreme/

You can decorate as much or as little as you like, I don't decorate beyond drapes as I can't be bothered


----------



## lillytheunicorn

I have a beautiful set from cat show curtains which are 4 years old and get used a few times a year as I show FIFe where we can decorate our pens. I have also made a few sets of European type drapes which are super simple. They are 2ft x 2ft sections with ribbon ties (4 in total). I have a few sets of these dependent on the show’s theme.


----------



## Furfection

lillytheunicorn said:


> I have a beautiful set from cat show curtains which are 4 years old and get used a few times a year as I show FIFe where we can decorate our pens. I have also made a few sets of European type drapes which are super simple. They are 2ft x 2ft sections with ribbon ties (4 in total). I have a few sets of these dependent on the show's theme.


Hi Lily
Could be of interest. Do you have any pics you can put up here, or send by pm?
Many thanks.


----------



## Furfection

Rufus15 said:


> https://pennedin.co.uk
> 
> https://classycatdesigns.wixsite.com/cc-d
> 
> http://www.cat-show-curtains.co.uk/
> 
> Or make your own:
> https://www.siamese-cat-breeder.co.uk/how-to-make-your-own-cat-show-drapes-for-the-supreme/
> 
> You can decorate as much or as little as you like, I don't decorate beyond drapes as I can't be bothered


Thanks. Those were the 3 that Googled up for me.
So the curtains are either tied into the top of the pen? Or curtain wires attach into the top (?) of the pen and the curtains go along the wires? Unfortunately I haven't had a GCCF show recently to do a "reconnaissance mission" : D

THis TICA video, where the drapes are folded over a pen that comes apart would seem to be completely different to the GCCF Supreme arrangement, and therefore irrelevant yes?


----------



## lillytheunicorn

The top two are my posh set from show curtains in purple and lilac





















These are the tie ones I made for the World Show with matching team GB bunting. When I get home I will dig them out and take some photos of them.


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Furfection said:


> Thanks. Those were the 3 that Googled up for me.
> So the curtains are either tied into the top of the pen? Or curtain wires attach into the top (?) of the pen and the curtains go along the wires? Unfortunately I haven't had a GCCF show recently to do a "reconnaissance mission" : D
> 
> THis TICA video, where the drapes are folded over a pen that comes apart would seem to be completely different to the GCCF Supreme arrangement, and therefore irrelevant yes?


The tie ones tie to the top corners of the pen. The posh ones are on curtain wire which stretches across a side.


----------



## Rufus15

Furfection said:


> Thanks. Those were the 3 that Googled up for me.
> So the curtains are either tied into the top of the pen? Or curtain wires attach into the top (?) of the pen and the curtains go along the wires? Unfortunately I haven't had a GCCF show recently to do a "reconnaissance mission" : D
> 
> THis TICA video, where the drapes are folded over a pen that comes apart would seem to be completely different to the GCCF Supreme arrangement, and therefore irrelevant yes?


The drapes have curtain wire running through a gap that runs along the length of the curtain. The wire hooks onto the edges of the pens


----------



## Furfection

Many thanks for your posts Lilly and Rufus. Beautiful young cat there by the way Lilly!
I think I'm sorted for the show decor now. Where I got confused I think was with that TICA video.
(Altho I was tempted to go the lazy route and do next to nothing ! : D)
Ideally I would have had a normal GCCF show beforehand to check my ideas would work.
But I think everythink will work on the day. (Fingers crossed!)

BTW do many people do nothing for pen decoration?

Also is the Supreme Show quite loud normally -either the public address or visitors? I heard one year the loudspeakers were little loud for some cats?
And do we have any idea about what time approximately our breed class is likely to be called up for judging in the ring?


----------



## Rufus15

I wouldn't leave your pen entirely devoid of decoration, I would certainly use drapes. With a much busier show and a very different show format, it can help the cats to feel less exposed by having something to hide being.

Unfortunately we won't know until the day when each class will be judged as it will be decided closer to the day and will depend on the speed of the day.

It's fairly loud as its busy. There were complaints last year so hopefully they will sort out the sound system for this year


----------



## spotty cats

Rufus15 said:


> With a much busier show and a very different show format


Seems they spring a number of changes on the cats at this show rather than having them trained to be used to open format, loud speakers etc ?


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Yes the supreme is ring judged with tannoy system, compared to the normal GCCF show where everyone is asked to leave the hall during judging and the cats are judged on a small trolley next to their cage.


----------



## Rufus15

spotty cats said:


> Seems they spring a number of changes on the cats at this show rather than having them trained to be used to open format, loud speakers etc ?


Yeah, the ring judging is different, the tannoy is different (most shows only have a small tannoy at best), pen decoration is different.

It's not massively fair on the cats


----------



## Furfection

Hmm yeah, I heard a couple of showers say they felt last yr's was a bit too noisy for their cats. I suppose logistically such an event is tricky, and it has to appeal to visitors too.
My cat seems really comfortable in the regional shows, so I hope the Supreme won't be too much for him.

Next silly question from me. : D
Say if my cat is a Premier, he would enter the Premier class ie competing for Grand certificates
ie class 323
And if he was a Grand Premier, he would enter class 314 ie Grand Premier class but competing for Imperial certificates.

Info on page 26 of the Schedule:-
https://www.gccfcats.org/Portals/0/2019 Supreme Schedule.pdf?ver=2019-08-05-154302-437
and on
https://www.gccfcats.org/Show-Information/Supreme-Show/Class-Structure-Titles-Pedigree

However on page 9 of the Schedule
https://www.gccfcats.org/Portals/0/2019 Supreme Schedule.pdf?ver=2019-08-05-154302-437
the information is completely different.
It says that a cat who is Premier will compete in the Grand Premier class!

My view is that the info on page 9 of the Schedule is wrong. Although it would be correct for the regional shows.
I think the reason is that we have a pre Champion class which means things are different.
Am I correct that a cat titled premier is 323 and a cat titled grand premier is 314?

Thanks all.


----------



## spotty cats

Furfection said:


> Hmm yeah, I heard a couple of showers say they felt last yr's was a bit too noisy for their cats. I suppose logistically such an event is tricky, and it has to appeal to visitors too.


Think it's their regular show style that's the problem


----------



## Rufus15

@Furfection the way they title classes at the Supreme is different to every other show.

If you entered your cat online, the correct class would have been chosen for you automatically.

If you entered by post, I would advise emailing the show manager to make her aware you may have entered the incorrect class


----------



## Furfection

spotty cats said:


> Think it's their regular show style that's the problem


I really liked the Supreme format (some would say "yeah because you won" ).
Anyway, it was nice to have a judge who was interactive and explained everythingn and have a laugh with too. Ofcourse the regional shows are very different, but I like them too.



Rufus15 said:


> @Furfection the way they title classes at the Supreme is different to every other show.
> 
> If you entered your cat online, the correct class would have been chosen for you automatically.
> 
> If you entered by post, I would advise emailing the show manager to make her aware you may have entered the incorrect class


All sorted before the show thanks Rufus. GCCF were very quick in clarifying and it was all correct online as you say. I heard pen and ink applications were harder for some.

I meant to pop by to see your MCoons and say thanks for your advice on here ( and to say thanks to others here). However, the early start, huge number of cats and everything left me pretty disorganised. Hope u had a good day there. Thanks : ) )


----------



## Rufus15

Furfection said:


> I really liked the Supreme format (some would say "yeah because you won" ).
> Anyway, it was nice to have a judge who was interactive and explained everythingn and have a laugh with too. Ofcourse the regional shows are very different, but I like them too.
> 
> All sorted before the show thanks Rufus. GCCF were very quick in clarifying and it was all correct online as you say. I heard pen and ink applications were harder for some.
> 
> I meant to pop by to see your MCoons and say thanks for your advice on here ( and to say thanks to others here). However, the early start, huge number of cats and everything left me pretty disorganised. Hope u had a good day there. Thanks : ) )


I'm glad you enjoyed yourself and won what you were hoping, congratulations! I'm sure we'll bump into each other at another show


----------

